# Scottish Meal



## Herald (Dec 29, 2017)

Since I am of Scottish ancestry, my lovely bride decided to make a Scottish meal this afternoon. She made bridies with gravy and Scotch egg. It was topped off with shortbread. I am watching my diet but I had enough to satisfy my savory tooth.

For some reason, my 3rd party link broke. Here is a link to my Google album with pics of the meal: Scottish Meal

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Edm (Dec 29, 2017)

What exactly is that? I'd not mind trying it, but I haven't a clue what I'd be eating..hard boiled egg covered with graham cracker crust?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Herald (Dec 29, 2017)

Edm said:


> What exactly is that? I'd not mind trying it, but I haven't a clue what I'd be eating..hard boiled egg covered with graham cracker crust?



The egg is encased in sausage and then either deep fried or baked.


----------



## Gforce9 (Dec 29, 2017)

Nice......


----------



## JimmyH (Dec 29, 2017)

It has been 30 years since I lived in Kearny NJ, but I have fond memories of meat pies and scones with HP Sauce. I made many a trip to Stewarts on Kearny Ave
https://www.stewartscottishmarket.com/


----------



## Herald (Dec 29, 2017)

JimmyH said:


> It has been 30 years since I lived in Kearny NJ, but I have fond memories of meat pies and scones with HP Sauce. I made many a trip to Stewarts on Kearny Ave
> https://www.stewartscottishmarket.com/


Well, Jimmy, if I forgot to tell you previously, I was born and raised in Kearny.


----------



## JimmyH (Dec 29, 2017)

Herald said:


> Well, Jimmy, if I forgot to tell you previously, I was born and raised in Kearny.


Didn't know that. I lived there 10 years and then down to FL. I miss the shepard's pie, but not the winters


----------



## Herald (Dec 29, 2017)

JimmyH said:


> Didn't know that. I lived there 10 years and then down to FL. I miss the shepard's pie, but not the winters


Kearny had a lot of Scottish immigrants. When the O.N.T. Clark Thread Company from Paisley, Scotland began operations in Kearny NJ, thousands of Scottish immigrants came with them. There were fish and chips shops and Scottish bakeries all over town. Stewart's is still around, as is the Argyle Restaurant. There is a monument to William Wallace in Riverbank Park. The old Knox Presbyterian Church (which was made up of mostly Scottish immigrants) closed in 2013. My own Scottish heritage can be traced to Kirkcaldy and Haddington, both separated from each other by the Firth of Forth. Growing up in Kearny, I used to love riding my bike up to Cameron's bakery and buying a small bag of lemon squares or shortbread.


----------



## Edm (Dec 29, 2017)

My last name is either from Scotland or Ireland. Have heard both. You know any McCleese's?


----------



## iainduguid (Dec 29, 2017)

Herald said:


> Since I am of Scottish ancestry, my lovely bride decided to make a Scottish meal this afternoon. She made bridies with gravy and Scotch egg. It was topped off with shortbread. I am watching my diet but I had enough to satisfy my savory tooth.


I hate to rain on your parade but there's nothing Scottish about "Scotch eggs". They were invented in the 19th century by the London department store, Fortnum and Masons. The dead giveaway is actually in the name. No one in Scotland calls anything "Scotch"; the correct form is "Scots" (unless you are talking about whisky, which is also not called "Scotch" in Scotland but simply "whisky" because no other kind is worth mentioning, let alone drinking). However, anything deep fried certainly appeals to a Scots palate...there's a reason it is the heart attack capital of Europe.

The bridies and the shortbread have a much more authentic pedigree...pity you couldn't find any haggis, but I understand that it is illegal to import it into the US. For a really authentic Scottish meal, you can't beat mince and tatties, however, with a cloutie dumpling for pudding.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 29, 2017)

I made ‘Scotch’ Eggs once (and yes, the name should have been a clue) and brought them to a church dinner. I think some thought it was a joke. Scotch eggs notwithstanding, I do have Scottish genes from both sides of my family. My great grandfather Alex Duguid (there most be a lot of them in Scotland), hailed from Fyvie, Aberdeenshire. The family immigrated to Canada during the American ‘civil war’ and then afterwards came to the US. I don’t know any family lore about foodstuffs, or if he had ever heard of Scotch Eggs, but one account is that in his twilight years having moved to El Paso in the mid 20s (d. 1932), when the local PCUSA minister wore something new and different in the pulpit, he is reported as saying ‘this smacks of the pope.’ He was an evangelical for that day, quite Sabbatarian and the teetotaler, though I don’t know that he was particularly Presbyterian in his views. He was one of the Swifts of hand set type fame (worked for various newspapers all his life, ending in El Paso, where he also wrote a Sunday school column for the paper; he was very big on the Sunday School movement of the late 19th century), and won the last contest held for fastest typesetter in the world (1886 or 87 I think). Linotype was invented and came online the same year and there was no other contest. So his record stands apparently. I did not know or recall my g-grandads history when I ventured into book publishing 30 years ago, but while it is not the get the hands dirty type of work he did, it is interesting we share an interest in the printed word and a dislike of things ‘popish.’ 


iainduguid said:


> I hate to rain on your parade but there's nothing Scottish about "Scotch eggs".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Dec 29, 2017)

Iain:

Good to hear from a native! I trust that all is well at WTS. 

Just one little note: it's Mason (sg.): their loose-leaf teas are my favorite!

Peace,
Alan


----------



## Edward (Dec 29, 2017)

NaphtaliPress said:


> he was very big on the Sunday School movement of the late 19th century)



He should have gotten together with my great grandfather. He was big in the Baptist Sunday School movement in Texas and had a publishing house in Dallas. (At one point he had the pastor of First Baptist Dallas moonlighting writing material for his publications).


----------



## jwithnell (Dec 30, 2017)

Atkinson/Gordon here via my grandmother 

I've seen a non-sweet shortbread used in communion in a Presbyterian church with strong Scot heritage. Is this common?

Also, was the Sunday school movement part of the social gospel?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 30, 2017)

Jean,
My old church used a gluten free shortbread....nothing surprises me anymore.
Don't want to stumble the gluten-free folks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Dec 30, 2017)

jwithnell said:


> Also, was the Sunday school movement part of the social gospel?



No, it preceded it (in England in the late 18th c.) but was in some places co-opted by it (as were many eleemosynary acts historically practiced by the church).

Peace,
Alan

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Herald (Dec 30, 2017)

iainduguid said:


> I hate to rain on your parade but there's nothing Scottish about "Scotch eggs". They were invented in the 19th century by the London department store, Fortnum and Masons. The dead giveaway is actually in the name. No one in Scotland calls anything "Scotch"; the correct form is "Scots" (unless you are talking about whisky, which is also not called "Scotch" in Scotland but simply "whisky" because no other kind is worth mentioning, let alone drinking). However, anything deep fried certainly appeals to a Scots palate...there's a reason it is the heart attack capital of Europe.
> 
> The bridies and the shortbread have a much more authentic pedigree...pity you couldn't find any haggis, but I understand that it is illegal to import it into the US. For a really authentic Scottish meal, you can't beat mince and tatties, however, with a cloutie dumpling for pudding.


Ian,

You are not raining on my parade, but I am not telling my dear bride her meal wasn't authentic! YOU can tell her! If you can escape unscathed I will be impressed. LOL 

Jimmy posted a link earlier in this thread. I used to go HERE when I was a boy. Stewart's makes their own haggis. It compared favorably to the haggis I ate when I visited Scotland years ago.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

